# Rod racks for front hitches



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

I've seen a lot of "decked out" rod racks for the front of your truck but have never asked the guys where they get them. 
I've seen companies advertising "plain Jane" racks but none offering really nice rod racks with bucket holders, cutting boards, sand spike holders, 12+ rod tubes, 120+ quart cooler capacity, diamond encrusted and gold plated...
I don't have a problem trying to put one together but don't want to waste my time possibly doing it wrong if there's already a mechanism in place to get exactly what I want by describing my needs and uses, handing over the cash then picking up what I've requested a few weeks later.
Does anyone know the secret handshake to get into the "cool guy decked out rod rack club"?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya mean something like


----------



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Shooter.
We will be talking soon.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Shooter!

That's the perfect rack for any fisherman. Can it be mounted in the back as well? How much does a rack like that one cost? Yon can send me the price through the private message process.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*We're not worthy...*

Drool…drool…drool…and more slobbery droolings.

Damn shame waste of a rack mounted on that humbly high-mileage ford... spit-polished & custom-spec….that Pièce de résistance should be gracing the hallowed walls of the Hirshorn…greenly envious of its prideful owner…the tie-downs are a nice touch.

At this point Shooter you should start branding yourself like the Tuttles.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words but yall have to remember Catman32 is the brain child (Jr) and I am just the old fart (Sr) that makes the square peg fit in that round hole and yes any rack can be fit to go on the back of the truck.

Blacksand,, click on my webpage just below my post and get my number and give me a call for a price .

And yes sad to say Catman and the ol fart do argue as bad if not worse than the Chopper boys,,, my sweet wife  bought us matching coffee cups and put on them Jr and Sr


----------

